# Where can I get some good over the counter speed.



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2007)

I am suffering from having overworked myself, and I am just tired as shit when I get to the gym. I need some powerful over the counter speed, as my caffeine pills and coffee just aint cutt'en it anymore. 

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2007)

I dunno... Rail some Adderal


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I dunno... Rail some Adderal



I save adderal for all night cramming sessions for exams. I'm looking more for some good ephedrine caffeine stack type product.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 30, 2007)

maybe just cut back on the caffeine for a while so when you do need it, it works.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been using Redline pre-workout.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2007)

Try sleep and a couple days off....


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

Jesus christ guys, I know I need to take a few days off. I know that I am too dependent on caffiene. But, life isn't that simple, so I need to push myself a little bit longer until fall semester.

My question wasn't can you guys tell me shit I already know. My question is do you guys know of a really powerful OTC energy booster.


----------



## JasnoE (Jul 2, 2007)

BSN's no-xplode works good for me and it doesn't taste too bad either


----------



## zombul (Jul 2, 2007)

4 caps of  lipo 6 {liquid caps}.That should do it.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 2, 2007)

Have you stacked with ephedrine?  I thought it wouldn't do anything and I would just get a buzz because of the caffiene but I took one pill along with my usual two caffiene pills and I swear I was on FIRE!

I want to buy some more but I'm on the rocks with money and can't bring myself to spend $20 on stims haha.

Take multivitamins and a B complex in the morning, then maybe an hour or so before you get off work take a couple more B complex and stay well hydrated.  Then try the ephidrine caffiene stack 15 minutes before you work out.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Have you stacked with ephedrine?  I thought it wouldn't do anything and I would just get a buzz because of the caffiene but I took one pill along with my usual two caffiene pills and I swear I was on FIRE!
> 
> I want to buy some more but I'm on the rocks with money and can't bring myself to spend $20 on stims haha.
> 
> Take multivitamins and a B complex in the morning, then maybe an hour or so before you get off work take a couple more B complex and stay well hydrated.  Then try the ephidrine caffiene stack 15 minutes before you work out.



I take twice as much B vitamins as I should already. What sort of stack did yo utake? What were the brands?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 2, 2007)

Vasopro Ephedrine


----------



## beschutzer29579 (Jul 3, 2007)

Stimulant X is the best I have found for all day energy since the pre ephedra ban a few years back.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 3, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Vasopro Ephedrine




I liked it. Did a good job for me.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2007)

I would just be careful using the stuff and try not to use it for too long a time period. I assume you will only need it through heavy work times, but just be aware of the usage. I don't want you to burn out your sympathetic nervous system and in turn screw with good hormone balance.

That being said. Have you tried anything like green tea? Or rhodoila rosea? Give them a google.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 3, 2007)

You know... "Google" is in the dictionary now defined as using the Google search engine to look something up.

Fufu do you drink your Grean Tea from a saucer?


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2007)

^ funny you say that, I just thinking how the word has become a verb, after I wrote that.

No, I don't drink any green tea. Saucer sounds nice though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2007)

VPX Red Line works well for me, but it does get expensive.  I'm with Iain.  There is nothing better, well I'm sure coke is better, but... back to my point.  I hit a PR on my deadlifts after getting 3 hours of sleep, from an all night binge on adderal.  Don't take it, snort it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Vasopro Ephedrine



Why would you need to take somebody's drivers license on file?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Why would you need to take somebody's drivers license on file?



Cause ephedrine is used to make Meth I believe.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Why would you need to take somebody's drivers license on file?



Agreed.  I didnt like the sound of it nor did I care enough about ephedra to enter it.

I knwo someone that has some Stimulant X still for sale, so I will buy some from him in a matter of days.

Redline is pretty good, but Endorush is fucking crazy.  I think BSN makes it.  Kelju, if you can guzzle that shit and be fine afterwards, id say youre tapped out.


----------



## rmcfar (Jul 3, 2007)

why are you dragging so much ass?
pull up your panties and get it done, i dont want to try and sound like a hero but i get up at 530 and work 12 hours landscaping then i go to the gym for an hour and a half every night. this is all minus the energy garbage. 

man up, son


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Why would you need to take somebody's drivers license on file?



Because the sell of all ephedrine is regulated by the DEA now and they require us to have peoples ID's on file that we sell to. And yes, I hate having to do it also because we now have to keep up with around 300 ID's.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *rmcfar*
> why are you dragging so much ass?
> pull up your panties and get it done, i dont want to try and sound like a hero but i get up at 530 and work 12 hours landscaping then i go to the gym for an hour and a half every night. this is all minus the energy garbage.
> man up, son



I also work out at that time and work those kind of hours and must say its possible.........redbull and coffe are my best friends at that time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Because the sell of all ephedrine is regulated by the DEA now and they require us to have peoples ID's on file that we sell to. And yes, I hate having to do it also because we now have to keep up with around 300 ID's.


but whats the purpose behind it? The matter of being able to produce meth with it?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 4, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> but whats the purpose behind it? The matter of being able to produce meth with it?



Yes, one of the key ingredients in it is used to make meth. Once they started regulating the sell of it, "found" meth labs were reduced by up to 75%. Now they just smuggle it in through mexico.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Yes, one of the key ingredients in it is used to make meth. Once they started regulating the sell of it, "found" meth labs were reduced by up to 75%. Now they just smuggle it in through mexico.


but I can also find it in bronkaid asthma (OTC) medicine. Or is it not the same thing?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 4, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> but I can also find it in bronkaid asthma (OTC) medicine. Or is it not the same thing?



same stuff


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2007)

so really, all I have to do is claim that I used it for asthma control and continue to just use that? My federation tests for the stuff. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## beschutzer29579 (Jul 8, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> so really, all I have to do is claim that I used it for asthma control and continue to just use that? My federation tests for the stuff. Doesn't make sense.



You would never get approved for that amount. You can legally buy it in the US you just are not suppose to buy more than I think 48 tabs at a time or more than a few hundred in a year. Even with a valid script, no way a meth cooker will get anyone to believe that he needs 1000 tabs a month for asthma. 

The regulations the govt put on ephedrine sucks, but for those of us that use it for personal "reasonable" consumption, will never hit that max allowed.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Cause ephedrine is used to make Meth I believe.



Bingo! 

Ephedrine and many cold medicines require a driver's license, and you are limited on the amount you can buy because people are using them to cook meth.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> That being said. Have you tried anything like green tea? Or rhodoila rosea? Give them a google.




Yeah, I use to eat the packets of green tea. Just bust the bag open, and swallow the tea leaves chasing it with water. 

Unfortunately, green tea doesn't have enough kick.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2007)

holy shit thats nasty. why not use tabs??


----------



## KentDog (Jul 8, 2007)

When I need a slight kick before a workout, I take a caffiene pill right after eating my pre-workout meal, but it sounds like you are looking for something stronger. I have heard Redline is good, but as said, it can probably get expensive real fast. Are your eating and sleeping habits ok?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2007)

REdline is the stuff that makes you shiver right?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

RedLine didn't make me shiver, but then again I'm 150 pounds and can drink 30 beers over a 8-10 hour period and still be in remembrance.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2007)

KentDog said:


> When I need a slight kick before a workout, I take a caffiene pill right after eating my pre-workout meal, but it sounds like you are looking for something stronger. I have heard Redline is good, but as said, it can probably get expensive real fast. Are your eating and sleeping habits ok?



I bought something like redline that is suppose to be just as good, and it works nicely. It cost me $50.00 for a bottle of 60 tabs which I can handle. My eating and sleeping are almost flawless. I take medicine to sleep, so I have been getting in 8-10 hours every night.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

What did you buy?


----------



## emf (Aug 6, 2007)

*over the counter speed*

...


----------

